# Lanahassee Creek WMA???



## Dutch (Jun 1, 2018)

Lanahassee Creek where is it? I was filling out the WMA Quota Hunt application and saw it was a choice for late season.

But the is no info on it on the DNR website...anybody have any info about this place/WMA?


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jun 5, 2018)

Dutch,  I also noticed that new WMA on the quota hunt application form.   I wonder if it's this property...

http://jonkohler.com/lanahassee.php


----------



## Mark R (Jun 6, 2018)

Interesting . Lanahassee Creek plantation was west of Americus GA . I heard it was for sale . Did the state buy that property ?


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jun 6, 2018)

Lanahassee Creek plantation is located at 2260 Highway 280, Preston, GA. Direct information from DNR game management in Albany, GA. DNR has purchased this 4,000 plus acres and will have 2 hunts one November 29-December 1, 2018 and 1 hunt on January 11-12, 2019.


----------



## jbandito (Jun 6, 2018)

I hate to say it but you are wrong about the WMA being the Lanahassee Creek Plantation.  The plantation is on the South side of 280  THE WMA is on the North side. the tract is on 280 just East of Preston Ga.  Not sure the acreage looks to be around 8,000 and the only reason I say this is cause I seen it on a map.  The WMA north boundary is also My hunting leases South Boundary so we know all about this land.  I might not get too excited because that land had been leased to Florida hunters for years and they killed everything over there and put out pallets upon pallets of corn.  Some areas have been cleared last year but there are still some decent white oak bottoms.  The only way I accidently found the map is I went on the ga outdoor app clicked on HUNTING then I Believe HUNTING AREAS.  If you zoom in East of preston it will come up.  A lot of dirt roads run through the place.  The whole West boundary is the Creek from 280 to our place just south of 153.  Its a VPA now so if they could keep it and keep the QDMA it might be good in a few years but if your just looking for a new place then give it a shot.  We actually put in for the two quotas so we can just basically go across the boundary from our land on those dates.  I attached a screenshot.  Sullivan leased it to be a VPA not a WMA but I'm hoping they make it permanent cause I think it would help us out having it a WMA instead of a hunting club with 50 plus people.   Anything else let me know JASON MILLER


----------



## Dutch (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for the info.

I used my 3rd choice Nov.29th hunt, if I get I get it.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 6, 2018)

Jason,  You are correct on the location.  Also about the condition of the property. Our club is the east of this (but not the county-line club). Agree with you on the Florida brown and down statements.  I second your opinion of not getting too excited about it.

Thanks also for clearing up the VPA / WMA thing.  When I spoke with Region 5 the other day I thought they referred to it as a VMA - maybe I heard them wrong.  What is a VPA?

Also, I know Sullivan owns and manages quite a bit through there.  Sounds like they may not be opening the whole block to hunting as DNR said it will be a 4,300 tract.  Also, that is the approximate acreage listed on the realty sites for that tract.  I am guessing we have past each other a few times at the crossroads.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jun 6, 2018)

"Thanks also for clearing up the VPA / WMA thing. When I spoke with Region 5 the other day I thought they referred to it as a VMA - maybe I heard them wrong. What is a VPA?"

https://georgiawildlife.com/VPA-HIP


----------



## jbandito (Jun 6, 2018)

i think some of it was sold under the plantation and the owners kept everything south of 280 where the plantation entrance is....a VPA is voluntary public acess...its where a private land owner retains the land but agrees to let GADNR manage it for the year as a WMA. The landowner can choose not to renew it after the year . A WMA is state owned.  Since it says VPA and its QDMA i assume gadnr leased it for the year.  Last year i rode through there and they had cleared a lot of it


----------



## jbandito (Jun 6, 2018)

Jim Ammons said:


> Lanahassee Creek plantation is located at 2260 Highway 280, Preston, GA. Direct information from DNR game management in Albany, GA. DNR has purchased this 4,000 plus acres and will have 2 hunts one November 29-December 1, 2018 and 1 hunt on January 11-12, 2019.


You got it


----------



## Danny Leigh (Jun 8, 2018)

Map of the VPA from the DNR interactive map. Just have to move the map over west of Americus.

https://gadnrwrd.maps.arcgis.com/ap...b243795d0&extent=-83.736,32.419,-83.71,32.435


----------



## Just Another Quail Hunter (Jun 8, 2018)

http://forum.gon.com/threads/lanahassee-creek-wma.920199/#post-11225444

Lanahassee Creek Voluntary Public Area (VPA) Hunts, straight from DNR. They should have a web link for Lanahassee up by the end of next week. In the mean time, you can call the region office if you have questions 229-430-4254.

Small Game

Aug 15 to Nov 28
Dec 2 to Dec 26
Jan 3 to Jan 9
Jan 13 to Feb 28

Deer (*Special Regulations:* Only Quality Bucks with 15” outside spread or 16” main beams are legal.)

Sep 8 to Oct 12 (Acrhery)
Oct 13 to Oct 19 (Primitive)
Oct 20 to Nov 11 (Archery)
Nov 29 to Dec 1 (Check-In) Quota 50
Dec 27 to Jan 2 Youth Sign-In
Jan 10 to Jan 12 (Sign-In) Quota 50

Quail (Quota 4 parties per hunt, 3 people per party, Bag Limit is 3 birds per person, 9 per party)

Nov 24, Dec 15, Dec 8, Jan 19

Turkey

Mar 23 to Mar 29 (Quota 6)
Apr 6 to Apr 12 (Quota 6)


----------



## Curtis (Jun 10, 2018)

Wow, that is a lot more opportunities than originally thought. and much bigger, too.


----------



## JSnake (Jun 11, 2018)

That archery season that bleeds into November is tempting considering I hunt some friend's family land not 10 minutes from there. 

Great information!


----------



## Truth Be Known (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone notice that 500 acres dead center of managed area is private lease that puts out pallets of corn and shoot brown it's down club


----------



## Truth Be Known (Jul 11, 2018)

If state doesn't control that area whole trophy management program won't work for the rest of us


----------



## South Man (Jun 28, 2020)

Any reports of decent bucks taken last year?


----------

